# How Cold Is Too Cold?



## Goatgrl2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Hello All-
New goat mom and overly worried about the coming cold weather. I have 4 11 week old bottle babies we are just starting to wean. I have a metal barn with a thick layer of straw for them and they do get locked up at night . I am worried they might get too cold. We are in Northern Indiana and are expecting temps in the low 30's and even a slight frost later this week. Should i be worried about them getting too cold or will they do just fine on their own? They do have free choice of hay and fresh water. I might just be an overly worried newbie.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I think if you have a nice layer of straw and there's no drafts they'll be fine. They'll just snuggle up.

Have they been outside up until now? If they were inside or something all the time, that would change though.


----------



## Goatgrl2 (Oct 24, 2017)

Lstein said:


> I think if you have a nice layer of straw and there's no drafts they'll be fine. They'll just snuggle up.
> 
> Have they been outside up until now? If they were inside or something all the time, that would change though.


They have been in their new home for about 3 weeks. This is the first time it has gotten cold. We have not really dropped below 50 until this week. They are nice and fluffy little ones. The smallest one was weighed at the vet 3 weeks ago and weighed just under 10lbs. They are nigerian dwarfs so i was just worried they would get too cold because they are so small. Thank you for helping ease my mind.


----------



## GaGoats2017 (Sep 5, 2017)

I don't have to worry about the cold much where I am at. But I have put a heat lamp out for my little ones on really cold nights. It just makes me feel better.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much since they are 11 weeks old. I have a heat lamp on mine for the first couple of months usually if it's cold.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree to not worry if they are healthy and eating well and not thin. If you have free choice alfalfa hay or another good hay, they will stay warm. 
Nice heavy bedding and nice shelter with no drafts are good. 

I will only use a heat lamp when I have newly born babies for 3 nights or weak ones until stronger. 

Occasionally I have used a heat lamp for sick goats, depending on how cold it is out and the issue.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I live in central Maine, so I KNOW cold. ;-) The advice above is quite sound. I have three 12 week old doeling that are snuggling together in a dog house sized chicken coop with no door. The opening faces away from the usual winter winds and I am confident they'll be just fine. We've had a buck out there ALONE in the same little hut in the dead of winter and he did super.


----------



## Melinda29 (Apr 19, 2016)

Goats are mountain animals. They can handle COLD as long as it is dry, they have plenty of hay to eat (the rumen is like a big heater and hay is the fuel), and they have been outside all fall getting acclimated to the cold so their cashmere undercoat is grown in. They can be outside within a few days of birth as long as they have buddies to snuggle with. My goats stay outside as long as it is above 0 degrees F. They have doghouses with the open doorway facing southeast, and they are all warm and happy.

If your goats have their winter cashmere undercoats already, they actually might be uncomfortably warm in the setup you described. It won’t hurt them, but they would be happier outside.


----------

